# Cats abroad



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi, has anyone taken their cat abroad :?: And do the same rules apply as with dogs...injections,passport etc :?: Any tips would be welcome,although we are still trying to decide because our cat is very timid and no too keen on travelling, but hates the cattery more  so is normally left at home with a very good neighbour looking after her in her own home. :?


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

oooh would leave her at home if she doesn't like travelling.

Oooh might have got you mixed up but you now have a van - or is it someone else who always wanted one but hubby wouldn't have one. Is this you?

Greeny :lol: sorry have had a snowball or 3


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Speak to Exmusso on here. We met their cat 'Speed' recently on a site. It's been to over 15 countries I think!


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi regs are the same for cat or dog, injection & microchip, we took ours to Portugal, wife kept her on a lead when she was let out, and even took her for a walk on the lead. :lol: 

If you go by ferry they must stay in your vehicle while aboard.

Olley


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Greeny, no wasn,t me, we gave up tugging after hubby'
had strokes but both decided to have a MH 2 years ago and love it.
I,m just a bit worried if I take tha cat and she gets out and I lose her  But we have seen them on leads and I would certainly dothat. Just wondered about injects etc, she has been chipped :roll: oh I,m rambling now sorry and thanks to all for replies


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I too would leave her at home if you have good neighbours. Cats are very territorial and are much happier imho at home.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I think I would prefer to get a young cat used to MHing rather than try to persuade an older cat they would like it. My worry would be if we got well into our hols and the cat still would not get used to traveling - you know what cats are like - if you want them to like something then they will stubbonly refuse to get used to it :roll: 

If your neighbour does not mind continuing to care for your cat then I would choose this option. One of our 2 cats is very timid. He is much better staying safe at home even though I miss them so much when away. Don't think they miss me as much  

Sue


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes I think I was being selfish it was more a case of me missing her she always ignores us for a bit when we come home, then its lots of fuss when it suits her  She really is better off in her own home and I would hate to lose her, so thanks everyone.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

crazyhead said:


> Hi, has anyone taken their cat abroad :?: And do the same rules apply as with dogs...injections,passport etc :?: Any tips would be welcome,although we are still trying to decide because our cat is very timid and no too keen on travelling, but hates the cattery more  so is normally left at home with a very good neighbour looking after her in her own home. :?


There's 2 here you can take, a moggy and a rag doll.

Shh

Kev.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

As a previous poster said cats are very territorial and the cat's teritory is the motorhome.

Years ago we used to take our old cat caravanning, always on a lead. In those days we got some very old fashioned looks when staying on club sites.

Anyway while staying on a remote CL the blighter escaped and set off across the fields in the dark. Thats it I thought cat gone.

Twenty minutes later scratch, scratch at the door Tiddles had returned, damned if he was going to stay out in the cold and dark!

So after that we let him free, he used to sleep in the awning all day and at dusk slink off out and do his cat thing, which was usually murdering the local mouse population. 
He never got lost and used to love going away always beating the dog to his favourite vantage point in the car.


----------



## wirerick (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi crazyhead we are in the process of getting a passport for our oscar. You have to have a rabies injection, 3 weeks later a blood test and then within 3 weeks you will get the results to see if the injection took. But remember you can't come back for 6 months.
Oscar is coming upto 11 years old he doesn't really like travelling in his box in the car so he sits on Karens knee.
We are emigrating in our MH and its the first time we have had a MH so i'm sure our Oscar will get use to it. We live in apartment at the moment and we walk him using a harness he loves it.

Rick, Karen and Oscar


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for that didn't know about the 6months...will have to be when we go full time. Happy motoring to you all and Seasons Greetings to you both and Oscar from us and Mindy


----------



## wirerick (Dec 16, 2009)

glad to help  
All the Best
Rick, Karen and Oscar 8)


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

When we decided to full time in our motorhome, with the idea of eventually going abroad there was no hesitation that our 14 year old cat must come with us. We did stay in the uk on 1 site for a couple of weeks before getting her chipped and vaccinated incase she hated it. 
In a house she was a timid indoors cat, only going out in very nice weather, doing what she wanted to do and coming straight back in. In the motorhome she found a new lease of life. Although happy using the litter tray she decided it was more fun going out exploring. She acted as though she'd become a kitten again. So we got the passport. That was last September. She's now been with us through 12 sites, through France, to southern Spain and back to the North East of Spain and has been out, on her own on every site. She loves travelling, moving freely through the motorhome. She once got a little confused when we changed pitches in the uk, she went back to the old pitch, otherwise always finds her way home, I do worry the first time she jumps out the window, but as I say always knows where to come back, and seeing the pleasure it gives her would not want to deny her of her freedom. She is still timid of other people so I am sure only goes into bushes and tree areas, especially as in old age she's discovered she's a mouser.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'm only an ex-cat owner but I did see an excellent idea in action in a van near us in Saltzburg.

The cat had a collar with about 2 metres of soft cord attched. There was a tennis ball sized ball ( one of those plastic open basket types) tied firmly to the end of the cord.

Thw owner let the cat loose but followed it at a distance. The cat was able to explore and enjoy itself but, if it attempted to run off too far the ball would soon get entangled in any bushes or a fence and the owner could follow at leisure and catch up with it.

Apparently it worked very well indeed and they had taken the cat with them all over the place.

G


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for useful posts above. Realised I had put on as Crazyhead,after had pressed thanks button, now mygalnme


----------

